# Rotting rafter tails and fascia



## dave11 (Mar 16, 2009)

I have an old stable on my property that I plan to use as a metalshop. I pulled away the old gutters today and found the fascia had nearly rotted away. Most of the rafter tails have at least a couple inches of rot in them, though the end of the 2x4 lookouts (soffit joists) seem okay. The plywood soffit sheath is half-rotted, from the inside-out. See attached photo.

I can sister new ends onto the rotted tails, but cutting the old rot away will require removing the lookouts. So I was thinking perhaps to just rebuild that part of the roof with square-cut rafters, skip the lookouts, and put in new soffit sheathing. 


Was wondering if that sounds right. 



I was going to replace everything with PT lumber, kiln-dried.


Thanks.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Hard to tell from the pictures but the rafter rot seems minimal looks like more discoloration than actual decay. If the lookouts are securely nailed to the existing rafters and the existing rafter ends will hold a nail tight then just replace the fascia. Fix the roof/dripedge problem that caused the rotting fascia and you should be fine. 

If the wood won't hold a fascia nail but the lookouts are still securely nailed then don't cut back the rafters, just sister a nailer to the tail.

No need for PT lumber if your roof is done right.


----------

